# Mizuno ball testing



## PaulOHagan (Feb 8, 2013)

Morning all

I have another testing opportunity that I think many of you will find interesting. Next month will see the launch the first ever Mizuno ball range in the UK, which will include a premium offering. I can't give too much information away but the guys at Mizuno would like to offer the GM forum the chance to be some of the first golfers to try out the new premium ball. I am looking for 20 forum members to try these out and provide feedback over the next few months. There will be a sticky post in the review section and whoever provides the most interesting review of the balls (selected by GM) will receive a year's supply (6 dozen) of the new balls. We are looking for a range of abilities so all are welcome to apply. If you are interested please email the below details to paul_o'hagan@ipcmedia.com

Name
Forum name
Handicap
Home club
Current ball used
Current irons used
Postal address

Testers will be selected at the end of February when the balls will be sent out.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 8, 2013)

Another great opportunity, fingers crossed.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 8, 2013)

Interesting...great opportunity again.


----------



## One Planer (Feb 8, 2013)

Another great opportunity from GM

Good luck to all who apply :thup:


----------



## fundy (Feb 8, 2013)

wow, the Mizzy boys are going to knock you over on this one lol  Be good to give them a try so have sent an email


----------



## bobmac (Feb 8, 2013)

Damn, haven't got a handicap


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 8, 2013)

in it to win it, would be interesting to compare these with the 3 types I mostly use being DX3, Pro V1x & Diablo HX tour

good luck all


----------



## Region3 (Feb 8, 2013)

First opportunity that's interested me in quite a while, email being composed


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 8, 2013)

Being a mizuno lover I have to enter this. Superb opportunity.


----------



## Joff (Feb 8, 2013)

Entered. Wonder if Luke Donald will be changing to these next season...


----------



## Garush34 (Feb 8, 2013)

great comp, hopefully get picked


----------



## Scadge (Feb 8, 2013)

Great stuff again - well done


----------



## CMAC (Feb 8, 2013)

Nice opportunity By GM Towers, good luck to any that enter


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 8, 2013)

Worth a try .. gona be interesting to see how it goes picked or not ..


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Feb 8, 2013)

Nice chance, however my ball cupboard overflows, so good luck to all who enter


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 8, 2013)

Would go lovely with my jpx 825 pro irons


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Would go lovely with my jpx 825 pro irons  

Click to expand...

would be even better if played by the reigning Mizuno forum northern champion.


----------



## drawboy (Feb 8, 2013)

Hmmmn, interesting Mizuno are supposed to make very very good balls. I've put my name down so hopefully I'll get to give one a bash OOB


----------



## splashtryagain (Feb 8, 2013)

Email sent, here's hoping for a great new ball to possibly replace my fg tour and dx3 combo.


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 8, 2013)

Email sent to ya Paul worth a try as i need to find a ball that i can use !


----------



## LIG (Feb 8, 2013)

Seeing as I bought LOTS of different balls just before Chrismas (to work out which was the best for me) and have only managed one round since the snow came down here in the south, I think this is a very timely opportunity. Mail sent.


----------



## Moquillo19 (Feb 8, 2013)

I'll have a try. My course is lovely and wet so I could give good feedback on distance. Roll out reports might be a struggle though. Haha


----------



## Crow (Feb 8, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Would go lovely with my jpx 825 pro irons  

Click to expand...

I'm sure Mizuno would be interested to see how they played using some of their older clubs too!


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 8, 2013)

Name in the hat. I do wonder why we were asked which irons we currently use...


----------



## DelB (Feb 8, 2013)

E-mail sent. :thup:


----------



## Mugs (Feb 8, 2013)

Very interested to see what mizuno come out with, wonder what the price point is going to be

I'm sure they have released balls in Japan before so not an entirely new market for them


----------



## Andy808 (Feb 8, 2013)

Good luck everyone, 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Hope it's me, hope it's me.:thup:


----------



## Matty (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm always looking for a reasonably priced ball that hides the flaws in my golf swing! 

Email sent and fingers crossed.


----------



## jason6r (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm stuck my name in the hat.  Thanks Paul.


----------



## AMcC (Feb 8, 2013)

Another good offering from GM.  Email sent and fingers crossed.


----------



## markyjee (Feb 8, 2013)

Details sent, fingers crossed.


----------



## julsk10 (Feb 8, 2013)

Another forum opportunity. Brilliant


----------



## malek988 (Feb 8, 2013)

Just switched to Mizuno JPX825 irons, would be very keen to see what the golf ball offering is like, very keen


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm in, pick me, pick me ha ha :clap:


----------



## davidg2010uk (Feb 9, 2013)

Sounds good, count me in!


----------



## john0 (Feb 9, 2013)

bobmac said:



			Damn, haven't got a handicap 

Click to expand...

Your scottish arnt you?


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Feb 9, 2013)

great opportunity. I know I'll be able to give unique feedback about how well they skim from a thinned wedge....


----------



## Moff (Feb 9, 2013)

Been waiting foe this ball for a while since I read they were available in Asia


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 9, 2013)

Another good opportunity from GM. I'm considering a ball change for the new season anyway so could be timely, if selected!


----------



## Master-putter (Feb 9, 2013)

Ooohhhh, sounds good. I've entered, got to be in it to win it.


----------



## Lump (Feb 9, 2013)

Good luck to all that have entered. I'm happy with my ball of choice so I'm not going to enter.

It does seem a little odd to me that a company as big as mizuno feels the need to enter an already very saturated ball market in the UK...


----------



## ventura (Feb 9, 2013)

Email sent, thanks GM.


----------



## bozza (Feb 9, 2013)

Email sent, used Srixon Soft feels for nearly 2 years and can't fault them so be nice to see if they would be good enough to make me change.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 9, 2013)

Lump said:



			It does seem a little odd to me that a company as big as mizuno feels the need to enter an already very saturated ball market in the UK...
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen the ball market in Japan? Equally crowded, if not more..... And they are a player there, why not try here?


----------



## Scouser (Feb 9, 2013)

Sent

If they are looking for feedback on how they float I am the man for the job....


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 9, 2013)

Lump said:



			Good luck to all that have entered. I'm happy with my ball of choice so I'm not going to enter.

It does seem a little odd to me that a company as big as mizuno feels the need to enter an already very saturated ball market in the UK...
		
Click to expand...


The name says it all, if the ball is as good as their clubs then it will be in the top 3, and I would imagine its not going to be cheap and will be right up there looking to target the better golfer.


----------



## raj (Feb 10, 2013)

If they have the runbird on them they would look great! Please not just the "M" or "Mizuno"


----------



## Birchy (Feb 10, 2013)

Email sent from me too. Not really found a ball that ive loved enough to stay with as of yet.


----------



## Yerman (Feb 10, 2013)

need_my_wedge said:



			Have you seen the ball market in Japan? Equally crowded, if not more..... And they are a player there, why not try here?
		
Click to expand...

Was in Osaka last Feb planning to get some when I was there but couldn't find any Mizuno balls and found the price of most other brands exorbitant. Needless to say I've emailed to get a chance.


----------



## Lump (Feb 10, 2013)

need_my_wedge said:



			Have you seen the ball market in Japan? Equally crowded, if not more..... And they are a player there, why not try here?
		
Click to expand...




Bomber69 said:



			The name says it all, if the ball is as good as their clubs then it will be in the top 3, and I would imagine its not going to be cheap and will be right up there looking to target the better golfer.
		
Click to expand...

In that case, why do they not sell they're Japan version clubs to the Uk Market?


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm guessing its the MP8, 8X balls that are coming .....


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 10, 2013)

*The 'How Bored Am I' rhyme*


Sitting in my house all bored,
I look out at the snow,
Alas I notice Mizuno are asking
"Just how far will our ball go?"

So I send a little message 
To the good folks at GM
I hope that I am picked to see
If the new ball's a little gem.

So sick am I to be stuck inside
It really is a farce,
So God if you're listening, bring out the SUN
And stick the snow right up your .................. list of priorities to remove from Lanarkshire


----------



## boyatthebay (Feb 10, 2013)

What a great idea, hopefully will get picked


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 10, 2013)

Would love to be picked for this, still haven't found my 'perfect' ball so interested in trying this new mizzy offering!


----------



## Hendy (Feb 10, 2013)

Be interesting in trying these weather I am picked or not..

Good luck to all that have sent there details.


----------



## Stuart_Wales (Feb 11, 2013)

Entered. Thanks.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 11, 2013)

Lump said:



			In that case, why do they not sell they're Japan version clubs to the Uk Market?
		
Click to expand...


Maybe not all of them. but certainly the JPX range was available in Japan as well as England...... I'm not in any way linked to Mizuno, so have no knowledge of their corporate plans.... I was just commenting on your question as to why they would want to compete in an already saturated market. Was only pointing out that they do just that in Japan so I couldn't see a reason why they shouldn't try here.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 11, 2013)

Lump said:



			In that case, why do they not sell they're Japan version clubs to the Uk Market?
		
Click to expand...

I believe there was some sort of Patent issue with them selling balls outside of Japan, this must have been resolved for them to launch one now Iâ€™m guessing?


----------



## BrizoH71 (Feb 11, 2013)

In.

Anything to postpone the wife's 'Have you played with those Dunlop balls I got you for Christmas yet?' questions.. 

'Sorry dear, I'm testing these Mizzy balls for Golf Monthly'


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 11, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			I believe there was some sort of Patent issue with them selling balls outside of Japan, this must have been resolved for them to launch one now Iâ€™m guessing?
		
Click to expand...

The box posted looks very "Pro-V1" so I wonder if there was anything similar to the ball construction as well...


----------



## PPE (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh dear, I've just had a moment! I've waited for these for quite a while, hopefully I'll get picked, if I dont I'll be one of the first to purchase anyway.

I know that this is no reason to pick me but I am a bit of a Mizzy whore, euipment as follows...........:-

MP600 Driver
MP630 9deg Driver
MP630 10.5deg Fastrack Driver
MP Titanium 3 Wood
Mp Titanium 4 Wood
MP Titanium 5 Wood
MP Titanium 20deg Hybrid x2no
MP57 Irons 3-PW
MP58 Irons 3-PW
MX200 Irons 4-PW
Bettinardi C01 Putter
Line 90 Terenaki Putter
Line 90 Krakatoa Putter
Impermalite Waterproofs
Various Polo Shirts, Base Layers & Windproof tops
Wave Rider 12 Running Shoes!!

Love Mizuno :thup: My mate is actually a complete TaylorMade whore too and for some reason he slags Mizuno off as an 'Old Mans' brand!!


----------



## Jens0n (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks to GM and Mizuno for the chance to try these.

Good luck all.

J


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 15, 2013)

Haven't read back all the pages, apologies if already posted but looks like it will be their MP-S

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...64002667.51326.159970087388188&type=1&theater


----------



## MizunoGreyhound (Feb 15, 2013)

Another great opportunity, and one I could actually be available for.....

Entered.

Fingers crossed to all hoping for the chance.


----------



## Shiny (Feb 15, 2013)

Email sent, I will be very interested to see how they feel in my ball retriever, It has held/tested most other brands.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 15, 2013)

I see on twitter mizuno making balls isnt actually new they've been in the market since 2005 just not available in UK until now.
So will be interesting to see how they compare with pro v1 m's and the like.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 15, 2013)

A bit of info from the Mizzy forum.....

*MP-S* 

*Tour Performance with ultra soft Urethene Cover* The MP-S is Mizunoâ€™s multi-piece tour level ball, with a new ultra soft, tacky urethane cover for exceptional traction on short greenside shots. 

A combination of large inner core and highly resilient inner cover result in high initial ball speeds â€“ with 318 large, shallow dimples to produce a mid trajectory and stable, efficient ball flight. 

Though the MP-S offers a distinctive balance of touch and control that will predominantly appeal to skilled players - any golfer dealing with firm, fast conditions will appreciate its ability to stick to the green. 

â€œ_Mizuno launched balls into Japan in 2005 â€“ with a plan to hold back from the western market until there was a construction that met the tourâ€™s expectations.  What we liked about the MP-S is that it stops as quickly as it takes off.  We could tell from the first touch of the tacky cover, that it would be incredibly responsive around the greens_.â€  - Andy Kikidas, Tour Operations Manager_.  _ 


Â·        *Extra â€˜tackyâ€™ Urethene cover:*  New thermo-setting urethane cover for short game traction. 
Â·        *Large inner core:  *Highly Resilient Polybutadiene Rubber for softest feel and high initial ball speed. 

Â·        *Highly resilient inner cover:  *Ionomer Inner for high initial ball speed. 

Â·        *318 Large Diameter Dimples:*  Provides a mid trajectory and stable ball flight.


----------



## scratch (Feb 15, 2013)

PPE said:



			Oh dear, I've just had a moment! I've waited for these for quite a while, hopefully I'll get picked, if I dont I'll be one of the first to purchase anyway.

I know that this is no reason to pick me but I am a bit of a Mizzy whore, euipment as follows...........:-

MP600 Driver
MP630 9deg Driver
MP630 10.5deg Fastrack Driver
MP Titanium 3 Wood
Mp Titanium 4 Wood
MP Titanium 5 Wood
MP Titanium 20deg Hybrid x2no
MP57 Irons 3-PW
MP58 Irons 3-PW
MX200 Irons 4-PW
Bettinardi C01 Putter
Line 90 Terenaki Putter
Line 90 Krakatoa Putter
Impermalite Waterproofs
Various Polo Shirts, Base Layers & Windproof tops
Wave Rider 12 Running Shoes!!

Love Mizuno :thup: My mate is actually a complete TaylorMade whore too and for some reason he slags Mizuno off as an 'Old Mans' brand!!
		
Click to expand...

And your point is??.................


----------



## PPE (Feb 20, 2013)

scratch said:



			And your point is??.................  

Click to expand...

University Challenge, Contestant - Scratch, Subject - The bleeding orbvious!!!:smirk:


----------



## rikkitikk (Mar 6, 2013)

Has it been decided yet who has been picked to test the balls? Not seen anything posted so apologies if i might have missed it.


----------



## AMcC (Mar 6, 2013)

rikkitikk said:



			Has it been decided yet who has been picked to test the balls? Not seen anything posted so apologies if i might have missed it.
		
Click to expand...

I believe they are being posted out to the lucky ones when Paul gets them in the office.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 6, 2013)

AMcC said:



			I believe they are being posted out to the lucky ones when Paul gets them in the office.
		
Click to expand...

But who are the lucky ones?


----------



## Rooter (Mar 6, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			But who are the lucky ones?
		
Click to expand...

The people that get a dozen balls dropped through their letter box? that would be quite cool, if GM didnt tell anyone! just leave everyone sat in their hallway waiting for the postie!!


----------



## scratch (Mar 6, 2013)

Rooter said:



			The people that get a dozen balls dropped through their letter box? that would be quite cool, if GM didnt tell anyone! just leave everyone sat in their hallway waiting for the postie!!
		
Click to expand...

Is it a dozen? For some reason I thought it was just a sleeve of 3.

I've got everything crossed, would really love to try these out.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 6, 2013)

scratch said:



			Is it a dozen? For some reason I thought it was just a sleeve of 3.

I've got everything crossed, would really love to try these out.
		
Click to expand...

No idea, you are prob right! But I think the person whom writes the best review or something like that gets 6 dozen looking at Paul's first post!!


----------



## BTatHome (Mar 9, 2013)

Just seen someone mention these on another forum, super soft and sticky cover are the standout things mentioned so far (he hasn't used them on the course yet).

Fingers crossed that means that they are becoming available, toes crossed that I get a chance to demo some


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Has anyone received any of these yet?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 12, 2013)

daveyc2k2 said:



			Has anyone received any of these yet?
		
Click to expand...

Not me


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 12, 2013)

Yea, I got some this morning but I threw them straight in the bin.  They looked OK, but they were no Pinnacle Blings  http://www.pinnaclegolf.com/balls/details.asp?id=25 










And before someone starts believing anything I post, I am joking.  Not received any.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 12, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			.  They looked OK, but they were no Pinnacle Blings  










.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder why eh ?

No havent heard a thing ..


----------



## Scadge (Mar 12, 2013)

The postman hasn't rung once here let alone twice.  I've been holding my breath so long for mizzy's my face is purple


----------



## scratch (Mar 12, 2013)

Nope me neither, I applied but nothing yet


----------



## Fish (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm not expecting to win any, If I fell in a barrel of tits I'd come out sucking my thumb


----------



## Tiger (Mar 12, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'm not expecting to win any, If I fell in a barrel of tits I'd come out sucking my thumb 

Click to expand...

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## SimonS (Mar 12, 2013)

A dozen MP-S balls were delivered to me this morning.



















I ordered them from Snainton yesterday. In fact, i'd completely forgotten that I had entered this!


----------



## PaulOHagan (Mar 12, 2013)

The balls have just arrived so I'll select winners now and they will be sent out this week. There will be 20 winners who receive six balls each. I will also put a sticky post in the review section for everyone to post their reviews. The best review will win 6 dozen balls so the more creative the better.


----------



## golfdub (Mar 12, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'm not expecting to win any, If I fell in a barrel of tits I'd come out sucking my thumb 

Click to expand...

LOL
That quote should win you 6 dozen balls surely.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 12, 2013)

PaulOHagan said:



			The balls have just arrived so I'll select winners now and they will be sent out this week. There will be 20 winners who receive six balls each. I will also put a sticky post in the review section for everyone to post their reviews. The best review will win 6 dozen balls so the more creative the better.
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 12, 2013)

Can I just pretend I've received some and write a review anyway?


----------



## Evesdad (Mar 12, 2013)

Yeah my ammunition cupboard is looking pretty bare at the moment!


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Mar 12, 2013)

PaulOHagan said:



			The balls have just arrived so I'll select winners now and they will be sent out this week. There will be 20 winners who receive six balls each. I will also put a sticky post in the review section for everyone to post their reviews. The best review will win 6 dozen balls so the more creative the better.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Paul, if you haven't already, please do not include me in the draw for this as I feel it might be a tad greedy.


----------



## drawboy (Mar 12, 2013)

No chance for me either, never had any luck, If I was one of Dolly Parton's triplets I'd have been the one on the bottle.


----------



## PPE (Mar 12, 2013)

SimonS said:



			A dozen MP-S balls were delivered to me this morning.



















I ordered them from Snainton yesterday. In fact, i'd completely forgotten that I had entered this!
		
Click to expand...


What do you think? Have you got the putter on them yet in the lounge? Do they feel soft? Look Good?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 12, 2013)

PPE said:



			What do you think? Have you got the putter on them yet in the lounge? Do they feel soft? Look Good?
		
Click to expand...

They want to be good, they've gone right in there at Pro-V1 prices which is a bold move.


----------



## Fish (Mar 12, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			They want to be good, they've gone right in there at Pro-V1 prices which is a bold move.
		
Click to expand...

I think that's the right move, if you put them much lower they would be just thought of as, another cheap ball!

Good marketing.


----------



## fundy (Mar 12, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			They want to be good, they've gone right in there at Pro-V1 prices which is a bold move.
		
Click to expand...

no doubt the fanboys are going to buy them, at least initially, may as well get top whack from them based on that brand loyalty, can't see them converting too many others unless the ball is something special at that price, expect the discounts will be out there in a few months


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 12, 2013)

fundy said:



			no doubt the fanboys are going to buy them, at least initially, may as well get top whack from them based on that brand loyalty, can't see them converting too many others unless the ball is something special at that price, expect the discounts will be out there in a few months
		
Click to expand...

That's my thinking too, will be interesting to see how they perform


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 12, 2013)

Fish said:



			I think that's the right move, if you put them much lower they would be just thought of as, another cheap ball!

Good marketing.
		
Click to expand...

Not really, they could go in at Â£30 a dozen like the B330 or Hex Black, and no-one would think them cheap. Going in at Â£40 a dozen, they need to be special otherwise people will just by the ProV1. However, as Fundy said, I guess they might as well get top dollar at the start.

I know nothing about marketing though...


----------



## One Planer (Mar 12, 2013)

fundy said:



			no doubt the fanboys are going to buy them, at least initially, may as well get top whack from them based on that brand loyalty, can't see them converting too many others unless the ball is something special at that price, expect the discounts will be out there in a few months
		
Click to expand...


I'm, arguably, one of the bigger Mizuno fan boys on here, and I'll tell you now, I won't be rushing out to buy them.

I have, however, put my name down for a sleeve or two in this competition.

If they, consistantly, out perform the Pro V, across the board, then I may be persuaded into purchasing a dozen or two.


....... But it will have to be pretty special for me to change.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 12, 2013)

The price point is a statement of intent 'our ball is better than the pro v'. It's also easier to reduce your price than it is to increase it. If it does what they claim it does I feel it may become my ball of choice. Looking forward to reading the reviews


----------



## Rooter (Mar 12, 2013)

Just bring mine of Friday Paul yeh? 

Lol, as per jimbob, if you have not pulled us out of the running already, please do so!


----------



## golfsaint (Mar 13, 2013)

i wonder who they are ?


----------



## Andy808 (Mar 13, 2013)

Has anyone heard who has won or do we just wait and see if a couple of sleeves fall through the letter box?


----------



## brendy (Mar 13, 2013)

here you go.


PaulOHagan said:



			The balls have just arrived so I'll select winners now and they will be sent out this week. There will be 20 winners who receive six balls each. I will also put a sticky post in the review section for everyone to post their reviews. The best review will win 6 dozen balls so the more creative the better.
		
Click to expand...




Andy808 said:



			Has anyone heard who has won or do we just wait and see if a couple of sleeves fall through the letter box?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 13, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Just bring mine of Friday Paul yeh? 

Lol, as per jimbob, if you have not pulled us out of the running already, please do so! 

Click to expand...

I guess it's just Pentas for you guys from now on!

ne:


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Mar 13, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			I guess it's just Pentas for you guys from now on!

ne:
		
Click to expand...

*Lethals


----------



## golfsaint (Mar 13, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			*Lethals 

Click to expand...

got a sleeve of lethals the other day great ball - your love em :angry:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 13, 2013)

Me too, free (well a couple of quid p&p) from another golf magazine.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 13, 2013)

Fish said:



			I think that's the right move, if you put them much lower they would be just thought of as, another cheap ball!

Good marketing.
		
Click to expand...

Premium brand pricing is all well and good if you can pull it off.  But it is also risky if there is an established market leader in that price range and the Pro V1s have been around a long time and gained the reputation (rightly or wrongly) as being good value, despite the fact they are expensive to buy.  

But I suppose the proof is in the pudding, so seeing the feedback would be very interesting.    But as far as I am concerned they can make them as cheap as they want.


----------



## MetalMickie (Mar 13, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			Premium brand pricing is all well and good if you can pull it off.  But it is also risky if there is an established market leader in that price range and the Pro V1s have been around a long time and gained the reputation (rightly or wrongly) as being good value, despite the fact they are expensive to buy.  

But I suppose the proof is in the pudding, so seeing the feedback would be very interesting.    But as far as I am concerned they can make them as cheap as they want.

Click to expand...

I accept that the Pro V1 is seen as top quality ball but I don't think it has ever been perceived as good value. Certainly not when there are other quality bals with similar characteristics available at lesser prices.


----------



## golfdub (Mar 13, 2013)

its only good value when you lose only 1 ball every month, so Â£40 for a years supply of balls is good value.

But how many of us can do that ? i would say 99.99999999% CAN'T


----------



## Fish (Mar 13, 2013)

golfdub said:



			its only good value when you lose only 1 ball every month, so Â£40 for a years supply of balls is good value.
		
Click to expand...

But does, should or even is it designed to last month!

How many rounds is ball designed to play at its best for?


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 13, 2013)

I suppose it depends on the damage done to the ball. I don't lose many, but they do scuff up if you have hit a few wedge shots with a premium ball. I got a couple of Callaway Hex Black to try and though they were the best Callaway ball I've ever tried, but they did cut up. and thats not taking into account the odd thin or sherman. I would use a new ball for a medal round then get a bounce game or two out of a Pro v, then in the practice bag.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 13, 2013)

golfdub said:



			its only good value when you lose only 1 ball every month, so Â£40 for a years supply of balls is good value.

But how many of us can do that ? i would say 99.99999999% CAN'T


Click to expand...

I tend to retire them to the practice bag more often than I lose them but either way, 1 ball doesn't last a month.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 13, 2013)

Fish said:



			But does, should or even is it designed to last month!

How many rounds is ball designed to play at its best for?
		
Click to expand...

 2 id say,    maybe 3 , then its in the front zipper of the bag for the day you playing like a mule &  if its lost hey ho ..


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 13, 2013)

MetalMickie said:



			I accept that the Pro V1 is seen as top quality ball but I don't think it has ever been perceived as good value. Certainly not when there are other quality bals with similar characteristics available at lesser prices.
		
Click to expand...

Makes you wonder why do people buy them in such quantities then?


----------



## MetalMickie (Mar 13, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			Makes you wonder why do people buy them in such quantities then? 

Click to expand...

Perhaps they are not looking for value! Like I said the Pro V1 is a quality ball but that alone does not make it good value for money.


----------



## bluetoon (Mar 13, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			the Pro V1s have been around a long time and gained the reputation (rightly or wrongly) as being good value, despite the fact they are expensive to buy.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 13, 2013)

we buy clubs, pay membership fee's, have lessons, practice at a cost per round of what?

why then play budget balls? Its like putting ron 95 fuel in a FERRARI! The premier league switching to Â£2.99 balls from sports soccer

nuff said.

Oh yeah, apart from I will no doubt be gaming TM whatever their 2 or 3 piece ball is for high capper duffers like me


----------



## malek988 (Mar 13, 2013)

so we will only know if they arrive at the door or will the winners be notified before hand?


----------



## golfsaint (Mar 13, 2013)

Will have to wait and see


----------



## Fish (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm in the market for sticking with a decent ball.  I've been loyal to Hex Tour Blacks since my subscription back in September but they are cutting and scuffing up quite quickly at times. If I'm unlucky in not receiving some Mizzies to try I may still try some or move to PRO V1x.

Seems by some comments on here and other topics in the past that 3-4 rounds is acceptable along with a new ball always used for comps so at Â£39.99 a dozen that's Â£3.33 per ball and less than 0.85p per ball per round AND, there are plenty of people that will play far more than 4 rounds with a ball before they lose it!

So I agree Gibbo, with what we pay out on all aspects of the game, does playing with a much cheaper ball and not sticking with a premium ball make more sense, I personally don't think so based on those figures and more importantly, you then get some consistency in feel from a ball your constantly using not just now, but in the future as your game improves without the need to then change and upgrade your ball.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 13, 2013)

I like Pro V1x fish, a bit longer and forgiving over a ProV1 for me


----------



## One Planer (Mar 13, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			I like Pro V1x fish, a bit longer and forgiving over a ProV1 for me
		
Click to expand...

I actually found the V1x model shorter the the standard V1. 

They used to advertise it for higher swing speeds, I assume as it was a fraction harder and probably a touch harder to compress, hence the higher swing speed requirement. Strange that they stopped that ad line. 

When I was looking at a new ball, the V1x was a good half club shorter for me. Felt exactly the same as the V1 apart from being a little clicky on putts, but that could have been in my head. 

If you're looking to stick with a ball, buy a sleeve of each of the premium brands and trial them over a month or two. Whatever you find flies and stops well stick with. That's what I did anywho.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 13, 2013)

Gareth said:



			I actually found the V1x model shorter the the standard V1. 

They used to advertise it for higher swing speeds, I assume as it was a fraction harder and probably a touch harder to compress, hence the higher swing speed requirement. Strange that they stopped that ad line. 

When I was looking at a new ball, the V1x was a good half club shorter for me. Felt exactly the same as the V1 apart from being a little clicky on putts, but that could have been in my head. 

If you're looking to stick with a ball, buy a sleeve of each of the premium brands and trial them over a month or two. Whatever you find flies and stops well stick with. That's what I did anywho.
		
Click to expand...

They must have done something diff with the prov 1x as i've said about it being shorter before. I use one if its very windy and for you southern softies I mean a wind not a slight breeze

I was given a sleeve of the new prov1x the other day so when we move back onto the big course in two weeks I'll give them a try and see if theres any difference between them and the older version, which i have lots of.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 13, 2013)

might just be my crap swing, I play dx2/ad333 normally.


----------



## richart (Mar 13, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			might just be my crap swing, I play dx2/ad333 normally.
		
Click to expand...

 Shouldn't you be in bed by now ? Tomorrow will never come if you stay up late


----------



## Andy808 (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow mizzy will be overjoyed that Titleist balls have managed to hijack their giveaway thread!


----------



## golfsaint (Mar 15, 2013)

I know Paul gave an update on this but what ever happened -did anyone get any delivered through there door?


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 15, 2013)

I recieved 15 dozen in the post today so it looks like they sent them all to me by mistake, Please feel free to come and collect some and i'll keep 6


----------



## Fish (Mar 15, 2013)

golfsaint said:



			I know Paul gave an update on this but what ever happened -did anyone get any delivered through there door?
		
Click to expand...

I'd have thought they were sent out yesterday as I would think Paul maybe with the TM Tour at Wentworth today.  Possibly sent by 2nd class as a small parcel so Saturday or at worse Monday some lucky members will be announcing a small delivery.


----------



## DCB (Mar 15, 2013)

It'd be funny if the ones drooling over the new MP ball and waxing lyrical about the magical properties of the ProV1  were to get a sleeve of the D201s instead of the premium ball 

Anyway, it's going to be interesting to see the feedback.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 15, 2013)

Well, went to my mail box this afternoon and there was a nice surprise package in there.  Suffice to say I was well chuffed 












It was the wife's Next catalogue, and yes I went straight to the womens underwear pages.  Mmmmmmmmmm, womens underwear models.........


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Is there still no-one that has received these?


----------



## DCB (Mar 18, 2013)

Just being posted out this week according to post in Review section.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 18, 2013)

DCB said:



			Just being posted out this week according to post in Review section.
		
Click to expand...

I just saw that after I posted here. Hopefully I will get some dropped through my door this week.


----------



## philly169 (Mar 18, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			might just be my crap swing, I play dx2/ad333 normally.
		
Click to expand...

Gibbo, have you ever tried Bridgestone XfixX - i swapped from the 333 and they are long off the tee, spin on the green and feel soft to putt with, only Â£15 a box


----------



## Fish (Mar 20, 2013)

I bought a sleeve of Bridgestone B330-RXS at Formby and used them over the 2 days but, I was pulling almost all my shots!  My drives weren't a full-on hook but a long exaggerated draw (if there's such a thing) which I hadn't really experienced before, its just crept in!

I don't think my set-up and address was any different to what I have been doing with some degree of success over the last couple of months but something definitely wasn't right and being sometimes just only a few feet off the narrow links fairways was enough to be in bother so it was very frustrating.

Can a change of ball make that much of a difference if it doesn't suit your tempo and swing as that is all I changed? 

I have just read the stats for this new Bridgestone ball and it states "added spin" and for swings under 105mph.  So with added spin would that exaggerate any slight imperfection and if I hit it above 105 would that make it even worse!

How do these Mizuno ball compare stats wise?


----------



## MetalMickie (Mar 20, 2013)

I regularly used the B330-RX & found it a great all round performer.

The B330-RXS, on the other hand, was too damn spinny.


----------



## Fish (Mar 20, 2013)

MetalMickie said:



			The B330-RXS, on the other hand, was too damn spinny.
		
Click to expand...

So could that have a big effect off the tee?

I was at times, mostly level with other peoples drives but off to the left so I wasn't losing overall distance but without the long draw/hook/pull, or whatever it was, I would have carried further if slightly straighter and not having to chip or dig it out which cost me dearly over the 2 days!  With no 2nd cut and just narrow fairway and then gorse, it was so frustrating to be just off at times.

I should have done what Valentino did on the 16th or 17th at RL and use the other fairways next to the ones your supposed to be on, and still score 39!


----------



## Andy808 (Mar 20, 2013)

I've just noticed the test is over a few months. Hope they are sending 6 dozen if they are sending any to me as I'll need that many to last that long. :mmm:


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 20, 2013)

Fish said:



			So could that have a big effect off the tee?

I was at times, mostly level with other peoples drives but off to the left so I wasn't losing overall distance but without the long draw/hook/pull, or whatever it was, I would have carried further if slightly straighter and not having to chip or dig it out which cost me dearly over the 2 days!  With no 2nd cut and just narrow fairway and then gorse, it was so frustrating to be just off at times.

I should have done what Valentino did on the 16th or 17th at RL and use the other fairways next to the ones your supposed to be on, and still score 39!  

Click to expand...

These Bridgestone RXS must me magic  balls if they only hook with a driver

I'll have to get a couple to use on our dogleg left holes


----------



## Fish (Mar 20, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			These Bridgestone RXS must me magic  balls if they only hook with a driver

I'll have to get a couple to use on our dogleg left holes

Click to expand...

Who said it was only with a driver, which I don't use?

I "drive" with a 13* 3w which has been excellent but I had 2 days of the right-to-left brigade creep in which was totally new for me and not experienced before which is why I am asking the question, could it be a too spinny a ball exaggerating a slight imperfection which another ball wouldn't necessary expose?

My irons mainly 6i down were fine on approaches to the green with a hint of a right-to-left still but nothing too drastic. It just got to me as I couldn't fathom what, if anything, I was doing differently!

Will have a knock tomorrow at my own course in preparation for the AM-AM I'm playing in on Friday at Lingdale and see whats-what.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 20, 2013)

Fish said:



			Who said it was only with a driver, which I don't use?

I "drive" with a 13* 3w which has been excellent but I had 2 days of the right-to-left brigade creep in which was totally new for me and not experienced before which is why I am asking the question, could it be a too spinny a ball exaggerating a slight imperfection which another ball wouldn't necessary expose?

My irons mainly 6i down were fine on approaches to the green with a hint of a right-to-left still but nothing too drastic. It just got to me as I couldn't fathom what, if anything, I was doing differently!

Will have a knock tomorrow at my own course in preparation for the AM-AM I'm playing in on Friday at Lingdale and see whats-what.
		
Click to expand...

its just you said in both your posts about "drives"

It must be a swing fault of some sort. I thought the RXS was less spinny than the RX but i could be wrong though. The Older ProV 1X spins less than i normal Pro v, i tend to lose a bit of distance with one, but in very windy conditions it flys a bit lower and doesn't ballon into the wind as much.

I' was given a box of the New ProV1 X last week and just waiting for a comp to use one and see how they go.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 20, 2013)

1. Fish you are very naughty. Get back to using your Hex Black Tours right away!!!!  
2. the RXS do spin more than the RX
3. I've found that the Hex Black Tours seem to want to 'stay' straighter than any of the Bridgestone 330 range

Thing is it comes down to what you want. I just don't like the HBTs around the green. If I did I'd play them the time. What is interesting is what is happening in ball design:

Callaway have the hex dimple pattern which reduces drag so if my physics is right that'd reduce the effect of lateral spin on a drive
Bridgestone have got the dual dimple approach to reduce spin off a driver 
Mizuno & Srixon have looked at ball coating to improve spin on the short game shots


----------



## Fish (Mar 20, 2013)

Tiger said:



			1. Fish you are very naughty. Get back to using your Hex Black Tours right away!!!!  
2. the RXS do spin more than the RX
3. I've found that the Hex Black Tours seem to want to 'stay' straighter than any of the Bridgestone 330 range
		
Click to expand...

I know, but I got caught short and they didn't have any Hex Tours at Formby so I just tried something new, and it bit me in the @rse 

I'll get some Callaways Dad, sorry for being naughty


----------



## One Planer (Mar 21, 2013)

6 balls received in the post today.

Many thanks Paul :thup:


----------



## Rooter (Mar 21, 2013)

Gareth said:



			6 balls received in the post today.

Many thanks Paul :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Whoop whoop! get them out there! cant wait to hear how they perform!


----------



## fundy (Mar 21, 2013)

Gareth said:



			6 balls received in the post today.

Many thanks Paul :thup:
		
Click to expand...

good to see hes kept the fanboys happy


----------



## brendy (Mar 21, 2013)

fundy said:



			good to see hes kept the fanboys happy 

Click to expand...

I hope someone has hidden all but the butter knife at golfsaints house if he hasnt been picked!


----------



## golfsaint (Mar 21, 2013)

brendy said:



			I hope someone has hidden all but the butter knife at golfsaints house if he hasnt been picked!
		
Click to expand...

maybe i didn`t enter it !


----------



## Big_Rick78 (Mar 21, 2013)

brendy said:



			I hope someone has hidden all but the butter knife at golfsaints house if he hasnt been picked!
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha That made me spit out my tea!!


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 21, 2013)

Six balls received today - excellent - thanks GM :thup:

Just need some decent golfing weather to give them a proper test. Might take 3 to St Andrews in April


----------



## Fish (Mar 21, 2013)

where's that cat [kick]


----------



## john0 (Mar 21, 2013)

Once again GM favours the Southerners


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 21, 2013)

john0 said:



			Once again GM favours the Southerners 

Click to expand...

Probably just down to the Royal Mail. You'll get yours tomorrow and some of us will need to wait until Saturday!


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 21, 2013)

golfsaint said:



			maybe i didn`t enter it !
		
Click to expand...

but you did tho ... didnt ya :thup:


----------



## chris661 (Mar 21, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			but you did tho ... didnt ya :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Would be surprised if he didn't............... :rofl:


----------



## bignev (Mar 21, 2013)

Bugger missed my chance :angry:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 21, 2013)

No sign on any Mizuno balls here. Slight tinge of disappointment but not the end of the world. Would be nice to try them without parting with cash but can't win every(any)thing


----------



## scratch (Mar 21, 2013)

john0 said:



			Once again GM favours the Southerners 

Click to expand...

Quite right too......waste of time giving them to you northern lot to hit them into soggy rice pudding greens. You guys can have the next lot of Pinnacle test balls


----------



## golfsaint (Mar 21, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			but you did tho ... didnt ya :thup:
		
Click to expand...

of course i entered but dont tell big_rick78  :thup:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 21, 2013)

I have had a delivery attempt made today by Royal Mail and I'm not expecting anything so maybe its some balls. Ill find out in the morning when I pick it up. Fingers crossed. Did everyone else receive them from RM?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 21, 2013)

Nothing for me today unfortunately, still, until 20 of you announce delivery, I still have hope


----------



## drawboy (Mar 21, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I have had a delivery attempt made today by Royal Mail
		
Click to expand...

Do you remember when we were kids and went bobby/tommy knocking? we would knock on a door and run away! people still do it nowadays but now they are called Parcelforce!!


----------



## Fish (Mar 21, 2013)

drawboy said:



			Do you remember when we were kids and went bobby/tommy knocking? we would knock on a door and run away! people still do it nowadays but now they are called Parcelforce!!
		
Click to expand...

Rat-A-Tat-Ginger


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 21, 2013)

Ha ha some bad experiences lol


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 21, 2013)

Fish said:



			Rat-A-Tat-Ginger 

Click to expand...

Cherry Knocking here!


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 21, 2013)

And it was called knock door run in my day... A few years back lol I wouldn't recommend kids of today try it though as they are likely to never be seen again with this world we live in.


----------



## gdc (Mar 21, 2013)

6 balls arrived today. Many thanks will be straight on the course once the impending blizzards have gone.


----------



## bignev (Mar 21, 2013)

If anyone in North Yorkshire needs help with thier testing Im always available to help out


----------



## richart (Mar 21, 2013)

gdc said:



			6 balls arrived today. Many thanks will be straight on the course once the impending blizzards have gone.
		
Click to expand...

 You obviously don't need to be a Mizuno man or women to be chosen.


----------



## Fish (Mar 21, 2013)

Think I'll unsubscribe this thread now, its too painful


----------



## diesel75 (Mar 21, 2013)

6 balls arrived this afternoon! very happy thanks guys, looking forward to testing them on the weekend.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 21, 2013)

I got home to 6 of these balls. As a bit of a mizzy fanboy I'm really happy and looking forward to trying these out. Hopefully in my first competition representing my club on Saturday.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 21, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I have had a delivery attempt made today by Royal Mail and I'm not expecting anything so maybe its some balls. Ill find out in the morning when I pick it up. Fingers crossed. Did everyone else receive them from RM?
		
Click to expand...

I've had an out card too when not expecting anything (well from RM, UPS that's a different kettle of fish). Reasons given on the card say brown packet too big for letterbox and signature required. 
I wonder...


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 21, 2013)

Yep same reason for mine, packet too big. Fingers crossed :thup:


----------



## Fish (Mar 21, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Yep same reason for mine, packet too big. Fingers crossed :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You can't do a report when your going to hit each once into Never-Never land  :rofl:

We'll share them at the PGA next week


----------



## Scouser (Mar 21, 2013)

Fish said:



			Think I'll unsubscribe this thread now, its too painful 

Click to expand...

.....


----------



## Fish (Mar 21, 2013)

Scouser said:



			..... 

Click to expand...

OK, I'm still hoping my postie is late


----------



## Scouser (Mar 21, 2013)

Me too :thup:


----------



## granters (Mar 21, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			I've had an out card too when not expecting anything (well from RM, UPS that's a different kettle of fish). Reasons given on the card say brown packet too big for letterbox and signature required. 
I wonder...
		
Click to expand...

I've got one o them too.probably some baby guff the wife has ordered though


----------



## splashtryagain (Mar 21, 2013)

Little note for me as well. Heres hoping....


----------



## Imurg (Mar 21, 2013)

I didn't want to test them anyway......


----------



## golfsaint (Mar 21, 2013)

Imurg said:



			I didn't want to test them anyway......
		
Click to expand...

dito


----------



## Region3 (Mar 21, 2013)

Take another one off the original 20 those of you who are counting. 

Question for GM if anyone's reading... Do you want us to start using them straight away or wait until a top-flite doesn't stop within 4'?


----------



## drawboy (Mar 21, 2013)

golfsaint said:



			dito 

Click to expand...

Just read a review on them from Japan it said they exaggerate every defect in a swing hooks are bigger, slices are worse. glad I didn't get them :ears:


----------



## golfsaint (Mar 21, 2013)

I am sure i will find one of the balls in the bushes after somebody has sliced one of the tee into there - then i can comment on how they are-but until then i will stick with my Lethals:smirk:


----------



## scratch (Mar 21, 2013)

Imurg said:



			I didn't want to test them anyway......
		
Click to expand...

Yeah me too.....bet they are rubbish


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 21, 2013)

Fish said:



			You can't do a report when your going to hit each once into Never-Never land  :rofl:

We'll share them at the PGA next week 

Click to expand...

You can have one at the PGA next week on one condition... I can post an official report on each and every shot you hit with it, even if the report goes like this...

He tees it he hits and its gone the long grass of the PGA has eaten it lol

If they are balls then ill save you one mate :thup:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh well, their loss.  I was going to review it it by saying: -

_It's white, round and is apparently is engineered to go as long as possible off the driver, whilst being soft and receptive around the greens.  Just like every other chuffing ball over Â£20 nowadays. I mean, come on, give it a rest marketing departments, change the record and try and think of something different to say for a change the next time you have a communal thought shower, or whatever marketing teams class as work now!!! 

On the course it went off my club at various angles, none of which were exactly where I was aiming.  But that's probably not completely the ball's fault. Plus they got lost just as much as other balls when you slice it into the deep rough. _

The reviewers can have that one for free. Can't think why I didn't get picked though.....


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 22, 2013)

Yep my prediction was correct, 6 Mizuno balls waiting at the RM depot.

Thanks GM I look forward to trying them. :clap:


----------



## splashtryagain (Mar 22, 2013)

Yeah they came. Couldn't wait so took them up the local range teed them up and smashed them into the field. They felt nice, shame I can't afford new ones for actual golf. Oh we'll at least I middled three of the 6.


----------



## freddielong (Mar 22, 2013)

6 beautiful little white Mizunos waiting in my porch when I got home if it wasn't so snowy they would be getting mp68'd as we speak

My findings so far = they look very nice


----------



## SimonC (Mar 22, 2013)

I think I might be one of the lucky ones, I've got a note from RM saying packet is too large. Problem is we've got snow so I can't drive to the local depot.


----------



## Fish (Mar 22, 2013)

Still nothing so I think that's it now, couldn't win a 1 horse race 

Unsubscribe me thinks...


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 22, 2013)

Fish said:



			Still nothing so I think that's it now, couldn't win a 1 horse race 

Unsubscribe me thinks...
		
Click to expand...

My bloody wife chose this week to order a load of stuff of tinternet, the postie and couriers have been knocking everyday, i get all exicited but none of its been for me


----------



## PieMan (Mar 22, 2013)

6 balls turned up yesterday! Can't wait to try them out in the snow and ice at Woburn next week!!


----------



## markyjee (Mar 22, 2013)

Had a nice surprise of 6 little balls when I got home from work earlier, thanks gm.


----------



## drawboy (Mar 23, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			My bloody wife chose this week to order a load of stuff of tinternet, the postie and couriers have been knocking everyday, i get all exicited but none of its been for me

Click to expand...

How do you know? wait until you get into the bedroom mate


----------



## Tiger (Mar 23, 2013)

Congrats to all those selected :thup:  Looking forward to reading all your reviews when this chuffing snow clears so you can actually get on the course!!!


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2013)

Tiger said:



			Congrats to all those selected :thup:  Looking forward to reading all your reviews when this chuffing snow clears so you can actually get on the course!!!
		
Click to expand...

Can I encourage all you winners to go and drive your balls now in the snow to see what the ball flight is like in the cold, I'll then be along later when it thaws to collect them all


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 23, 2013)

Stop moaning Fish LOL I'm going to give you one of mine next week.

Not sure how long it will last or if you will make it off the practice putting green without loosing it but you will have on to test 

That first tee shot is going to be heaped in pressure now LOL... Don't loose it, don't loose it ha ha


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Stop moaning Fish LOL I'm going to give you one of mine next week.

Not sure how long it will last or if you will make it off the practice putting green without loosing it but you will have on to test 

That first tee shot is going to be heaped in pressure now LOL... Don't loose it, don't loose it ha ha
		
Click to expand...

We'll have to have a side bet to see how far each ball gets around, shall we start a new topic and take H4H bets?


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 23, 2013)

I hear you may be a a little bit better than your 23 HCP suggests. I'm off 18-20 unofficial so would be a fair bet. The only thing that worries me is that tomorrow's lesson has been re-arranged for Friday... The day before we play :swing:

But as its a good cause ill put Â£10 in. So the bet...

From the first tee up until one of us looses it yeah? If we both loose it on the same shot then the person with the lowest strokes is the winner (less shots taken with the ball) and the same goes if we have them at the end which on the PGA is doubtful although I did accomplish this task the last time I played it.

Should be a laugh, que the frantic search when one of us spray a drive into the long crap on every hole after the 3rd, that's if we don't find water on the 2nd and 3rd as both are laced with it all over LOL to add I will be willing to strip off and dive in :rofl:

Should be fun :thup:


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I hear you may be a a little bit better than your 23 HCP suggests. I'm off 18-20 unofficial so would be a fair bet. The only thing that worries me is that tomorrow's lesson has been re-arranged for Friday... The day before we play :swing:

But as its a good cause ill put Â£10 in. So the bet...

From the first tee up until one of us looses it yeah? If we both loose it on the same shot then the person with the lowest strokes is the winner (less shots taken with the ball) and the same goes if we have them at the end which on the PGA is doubtful although I did accomplish this task the last time I played it.

Should be a laugh, que the frantic search when one of us spray a drive into the long crap on every hole after the 3rd, that's if we don't find water on the 2nd and 3rd as both are laced with it all over LOL to add I will be willing to strip off and dive in :rofl:

Should be fun :thup:
		
Click to expand...

With your course knowledge and handicap we could be about evens so it will good fun and fair :thup:

The winner donates Â£10 to H4H.

Come on people, lets have some Â£1 side bets (or more) on who will go further with their new Mizuno ball at the PGA next Saturday.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 23, 2013)

Probably best to start a thread and try to raise a some Â£ for H4H :thup:

Great advertising for the Mizuno ball too :clap: unless we both have a shocker with it LOL


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 23, 2013)

got mine first thing this morning and used one for 18 holes around Nairn.


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			got mine first thing this morning and used one for 18 holes around Nairn.
		
Click to expand...

What do you usually use and how did it compare?


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 23, 2013)

Fish said:



			What do you usually use and how did it compare?
		
Click to expand...

I tend to be a Prov1 user, but our greens have been very soft so of late been using any old ball, a srixon yellow z star for the last two rounds.

The mizuno ball felt sim to a pro v1, i'm playing again in the morning so giving it another go then.

It did scuff up, hit a good drive on the first today and only had a flick with a wedge and that left a big scuff, Birdie though. Our geens are heavily sanded so every time the ball lands on a greens its made some impact on the ball. 

Supposed to be playing Castle Stuart so see how it does there tomorrow


----------



## needmoreclub (Mar 28, 2013)

Just received 6 of these beauties today, must have been waiting until the snow melted here, thanks GM, roll on Saturday.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 29, 2013)

How does this compare to your findings guys? (at work so cant hear what he says)

[video=youtube_share;6V7kfAHv_GM]http://youtu.be/6V7kfAHv_GM[/video]


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 29, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			How does this compare to your findings guys? (at work so cant hear what he says)

[video=youtube_share;6V7kfAHv_GM]http://youtu.be/6V7kfAHv_GM[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Well darth I've played two rounds with the Mizuno ball at my place and the only two differences i've noticed so far is the Mizino ball launched a little bit lower and the mizuno ball was scuffed to buggery after 18 holes, but that could be that our greens, which are heavily sanded at the moment so that could be the reason of the state of the ball. I'm Playing at Castle Stuart again in the morning so will see how it does there as that place is in perfect condition.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 29, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			I'm *Playing at Castle Stuart again in the morning* so will see how it does there as that place is in perfect condition.
		
Click to expand...


Jealous!


----------



## BTatHome (Mar 29, 2013)

He couldn't really tell the difference, he said the Tittie might be marginally softer, but trackman showed it to be very similar.

Biggest comment I opened my eyes at was 'I use a Nike ball, which i prefer and i only prefer it because of the branding' !


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 29, 2013)

Finally get to test mine tomorrow :clap:

As for Crossfield, if all of the top balls are throwing up the same numbers then going by your favourite brand is the only way to choose :mmm:


----------



## Fish (Mar 29, 2013)

There seems to be a common theme of them scuffing up very quickly!


----------

